# Pennysaver Reaches 15000



## onlyadrafter (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Smitty,


congrats

ray:

keep on going!


----------



## Patience (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! That is quite something!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 13, 2008)

The title reminded me of a thread Greg Truby once started celebrating his 15,000th day on the planet. I suspect you haven't passed that particular milestone Smitty, so I'll just congratulate you on your number of posts


----------



## shades (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats, Smitty, and well done!

Let's see, days on the planet? I'm creeping toward 22k.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks!

That should slow measurably now that Lounge posts don't count. 

And It would appear that I'm slightly past both.


----------



## Michael M (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Smitty
Congrats on the milestone.
My balance is 200 posts.........20,000+ days on the planet.
I wish it was the other way 'round.

Regards and I, for one, REALLY apreciate it.

Michael M


----------



## barry houdini (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations Smitty!

I'm currently running at 8.85 posts per day. At that rate I calculate that my number of posts at MrExcel will catch up with my days on the planet some time around May 2010........


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, what's important here?

Congratulations Smitty: 15,000 quality posts


----------



## Smitty (Mar 13, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> The title reminded me of a thread Greg Truby once started celebrating his 15,000th day on the planet....



Although Richard, since you brought that up I must point out that according to my math (which ain't real good in the first place), that'd make the "Trubinator" OLDER 'N ME.  



> 15,000 quality posts



Barring this one right.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Mar 13, 2008)

pennysaver said:


> Barring this one right.


But you already said...





> Lounge posts don't count


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 14, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> The title reminded me of a thread Greg Truby once started celebrating his 15,000th day on the planet. I suspect you haven't passed that particular milestone Smitty, so I'll just congratulate you on your number of posts



Well, please pardon me for the interruption. Nevertheless, I am inquisitive about who is this *"Greg Truby"* for every alternate post in the Lounge carries this name !?!? Is he/she one of our board members ? Or is it an alien / imaginary character or something ? When I read about a discussion which involves *"Greg Truby"* in it...everything seems to be so topsy-turvy


----------



## Lewiy (Mar 14, 2008)

I will not be hitting my first 10k days on the planet until 28<SUP>th</SUP> Jan 2010……by which time, at my current rate, total posts will be just over 8500.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Re Greg Truby, he is no fictional character…..although we have no real hard evidence to prove this, he is in fact an MVP here.
<o></o>
Stormseed, I’m surprised you have not crossed paths with him at some stage in your year and a half with the board!!! http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/member.php?u=5023


----------



## Patience (Mar 14, 2008)

By my calculations, (which might be totally wrong of course) I have been on this planet 10,217 days, but at my current posting rate I will reach 15,000 posts by the time I am 132. Well, I don't smoke and I am not a heavy drinker, not overweight... I might just get there with all the advances in modern medicine???


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 14, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> ...Nevertheless, I am inquisitive about who is this "Greg Truby" ...Is he/she one of our board members ? Or is it an alien / imaginary character or something ? When I read about a discussion which involves "Greg Truby" in it...everything seems to be so topsy-turvy


 
I was originally a simple nihilistic philosophical construct dreamt up by a second class literature professor after having hit a bong that had no been properly cleaned and had developed a hallucinogenic fungus in the tubing. He jotted down my initial outline on a soiled brown paper grocery sack while firing down a bag of stale Doritos and Twinkies that were well beyond their expiration date.

It was the late sixties and campuses were giving out doctorates for all sorts of suspect theses, and my progenetor turned me in as such. I sat, forgotten on library shelves, for two decades; until I was dusted off by a grad student in the mid-eighties. He used me as the basis of his own thesis on a possible weapon to use against the quickly developing field of Artificial Intelligence -- Ersatz Idiocy.

The thesis was forwarded to the Pentagon, turned into a project and classified. My original funding was filed as "baking goods to help the Contras". Later, under the Clinton administration I was re-classified under "Bubba's beer budget" and my access to resources grew exponentially.

Under the Bush administration I initially thrived, using my Ersatz Idiocy algorithms to develop most of the administration's foreign policy. However, the Executive branch eventually determined that I was redundant and took over all of my anti-Intelligent functions and cut me loose.

I drifted for a while; eventually landing in South Dakota, where I answered a "help-wanted" ad to be Tracy's pool boy. However, apparently, there was some type of "maximum hirsuteness" threshold which I exceeded. She did say I was well suited for a shovel-wielding job in the barn [which I declined]. But my meeting Tracy led me to MrExcel.com where I have since loitered, hoping to return to Wash. D.C. after the Nov. '08 elections.

And now that that's is settled:

Congratulations, Mr. Smith! A *******jack job old boy.
Stormseed and I did indeed cross threads, twice. Once on the DRAFT thread where he seems to have taken umbrage at my habit of exploring tangental topics. And last May, when discussing the Wiki and file uploads.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 14, 2008)

@Greg


----------



## Smitty (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice form Truby!


----------



## Michael M (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg
You sir, are a wasted talent. Excuse the pun.
Why don't you take up fiction writing instead of "loitering" in here.
I'm sure you would give Stephen King a run for his money.

Always an intersting read when Truby responds.

Regards
Michael M


----------



## lenze (Mar 15, 2008)

> I was originally a simple nihilistic philosophical construct dreamt up by a second class literature professor after having hit a bong that had no been properly cleaned and had developed a hallucinogenic fungus in the tubing. ........ But my meeting Tracy led me to MrExcel.com where I have since loitered, hoping to return to Wash. D.C. after the Nov. '08 elections.



*PIFFLE*

lenze


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

not posting there days but still reading:
CONGRATULATIONS & WELCOME to the club, Smitty!

warm regards,
Erik


----------



## Smitty (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice to see you still around Erik!  Hope all's well!


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 16, 2008)

Aye, I remember that day well enough (well the first half of it, anyway). Seis tragos de Patrón añejo and 'most anything seems like a good idea. So let this be a lesson to ya, laddies. Don't go believing the nice lady when she says "all audition photos are deleted if you do not get the job".


----------



## ajm (Mar 16, 2008)

after all the lovely fan mails our lad is getting, the 15,000 could refer to feet in the air??? Keep up the good work, old boy. I for one, probably wouldn't get the rush I do out of making something work if the roadblocks I run into were not expertly dismantled by pennysaver and his ilk. my hat is off to you and thankyou for helping my abilities stay within cooee of my imagination.


----------



## Expiry (Mar 17, 2008)

Michael M said:


> Hi Smitty
> Congrats on the milestone.
> My balance is 200 posts.........20,000+ days on the planet.
> I wish it was the other way 'round.
> ...



If that really was the other way around, that would make you the greatest genius baby of all time.


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 19, 2008)

@Mr. Greg Truby

I am so sorry to have referred to you as an alien/imaginary character. Practically speaking I was completely unaware of the fact that you are a board member and I might have not noticed your screen name like you said that we had crossed postings in threads on the board. Please pardon me for my words for I did not mean the same.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> I am so sorry to have referred to you as an alien/imaginary character.


 
Hey Stormseed - he's been called worse!  Altho "Staff pool boy" does have a certain ring to it


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> ...Practically speaking I was completely unaware of the fact that you are a board member and I might have not noticed your screen name...


The intensity of my workload has ratcheted up a few notches over the past year or so. So I don't answer on the main question board as much as I used to. I do try to keep up to date on the Spanish threads in the Other Languages forum. 


Stormseed said:


> I am so sorry to have referred to you as an alien/imaginary character....Please pardon me for my words for I did not mean the same.


Oh, no, thank you, I insist! It's rare that I get such a great setup! I was wondering what to give Smitty as a gift and your comment was just the excuse I needed to put up a post that'd put a grin on ol' Chris' mug. :wink: And not only that, but as you can see, it gave Tracy [starl] a chance to 'pile on' and give us all a nice chuckle with the avatar & new title. This is the *lounge,* where, as you have hopefully noticed, we try to loosen up a bit and relax. 

I would close with a phrase from our Aussie friends -- 'no worries, mate!'


----------



## Smitty (Mar 19, 2008)

> put a grin on ol' Chris' mug. :wink:



That it did my friend, that it did. 

And Stormseed, I'll copy Greg's sentiments with a big 'ol "No worries!"


----------



## Cbrine (Mar 21, 2008)

Smitty,
  It's been a while since I've done any posting(Way more work at work)...So I'm way way behind you now.  Congratulations on reaching 15,000.

Cal

PS-Greg, the picture will give me nightmares for years  'Course I could return the favor...


----------

